

Ask HN: How did you get your telecommute job? - polaris9000

Hello HN!
How did you get your first telecommute job? Were you actively searching for one or did the company you work for allow you to work telecommute? What tips would you have for developers seeking telecommute work? There was already a post on HN earlier about how to <i>maintain</i> a telecommute job.  However, how do you actually go about <i>getting</i> one?<p>Thanks for your responses!
======
itazula
I applied for a system administration job with a company that had offices
world-wide, but I started in the U.S. An opportunity came up within my company
to provide sysadmin support in an AsiaPac timezone, and I took it! Trying to
obtain a professional job in a foreign country can be difficult otherwise
because most companies aren't willing to hire somebody who doesn't already
have a work visa for that country.

------
jlgaddis
Similar thread from _two days ago_ :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6709601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6709601)

------
toomuchtodo
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)

